
How Many People Watch Netflix? Nielsen Tries to Solve a Mystery - petarb
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/18/business/media/nielsen-netflix-viewers.html
======
petarb
_The company said it was able to determine how many viewers were streaming
Netflix content through audio recognition software in the 44,000 Nielsen-rated
homes across the United States._

I'm curious how they can gather data outside of the Nielsen-rated homes and
what they are using to capture the audio.

